# Chickens per nesting box



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

I am going to build a chicken tractor. I am not worry about roost space. How many chickens can I have for four nesting boxes. They will be free ranged so space is not an issue. It will be there summer home. So, again how many chickens should I have for 4 nesting boxes?


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

I've read that it's something like 5 hens to one box because they will likely share. 

So 4 nest boxes = 20 hens? 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I have 4 nesting boxes for my then 28 hens and usually only one or two got used, depending on the ladies' preference that day. They usually lay where there are eggs already, though I'm sure some have a favorite spot as well. I've had 3 crammed in one box while the others sat empty.

5 to a nest box sounds good. But really I'd go up to near 10 and just be careful to collect eggs frequently.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd try to keep it 1 nest box for 3 birds for aggressive birds, highly productive or broody birds. These are just special circumstances because the broody birds take up nest boxes, the productive birds use them more often, and the aggressive bully ones can bully others out of nest boxes. 

I mean the extremes of the breeds that are known for the trait. The ones that when they go broody, it takes days of determination to break. I think my cousin is still trying to break Princess Chicken the broody buff orpingtion... 1 week later (Princess Chicken was named by a 3 year old girl)

But otherwise everyone else right hens will have a favorite and I know 6 have successfully shared a nest box. Using that logic... 24 at most for some breeds.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

It is normally one nest box for every 5 – 6 hens. If you use that and noticed any problem, you can increase the number of nest boxes.


----------



## Farmwife (Mar 23, 2014)

*Nesting boxes*

I have 6 boxes and 15 birds. They are stacked but only the top 3 get used. Have yet to find an egg in the lower boxes.


----------



## CluckinGolfer0513 (Mar 27, 2014)

That's probably because of safety. The hens will lay where they feel safe, and I know that (especially for roosting) chickens will seek the highest ground to feel safe from predators. I'm sure if your nesting boxes were even with each other the other boxes may get used. But if it's been no concern to you then it is no need in changing anything. If it ain't broke don't fix it right?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 8 BOs and 2 nesting boxes.

Last year they are used the same box.

This year they are using 2.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have 1 box for 3 birds, they seem happy with that.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a total of 4 boxes for my 9 girls. However only 3 use the boxes. The other ones find other spots like the dogs bed, the cats bed, and the old speaker box. I had a line up on the back porch for the cats bed. I had 5 hens all waiting on 1 hen to lay so they could use it. They all had to share the cats bed though with the cat. They were a bit leery about it but the older ones showed the younger ones, that he sleeps right through it all.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

I like it when dogs and cats can coexist with birds without harming them. You must have introduced the cat to the chickens when he (the cat) was young, right?


----------

